# TRAILER HUB / ALUMINUM RIMS



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Trailer is 1 1/2 years old / float on/ brackish water. Figured I would remove the rims, clean up, apply anti seize, etc..guess I waited to long as cannot remove one of the rims. One came off using a rubber mallet on the tire but other is not budging..any help appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

spray it w/ ? blaster...CRS.....help!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Go for a long drive,when you get back immediately jack it up remove lugs,hit from back of wheel with large heavy hammer and 2x4


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

With the boat on the trailer, try loosening the lug nuts a turn or two and then raising and lowering that side of the trailer to put some weight on the wheel. Maybe it will break loose. In the future ,a little Tef-Gel or paraffin wax between the galvanized hub and the aluminum wheel should help.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If there's room - Small bottle jack on trailer frame - piece of wood on tire/rim - get some pressure on it, it'll come off.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

RSC said:


> Trailer is 1 1/2 years old / float on/ brackish water. Figured I would remove the rims, clean up, apply anti seize, etc..guess I waited to long as cannot remove one of the rims. One came off using a rubber mallet on the tire but other is not budging..any help appreciated!! Thank you


Thanks for all the help / finally got the rims off by rotating the tire while hitting the tire with a sledge hammer...cleaned up and applied lots of anti seize. Will try again in 6 months..if it’s fine then will check every year...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Cut a thin plastic shim ( coffee can lid ) use as wheel spacer . Keep the 2 from touching. I also like to keep fresh paint on hub face. Old bottom paint , red looks trick. Real trick is to stay away from fancy rims. Always more work. Any love you give your trailer will pay oft...stay safe


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

State fish rob said:


> Cut a thin plastic shim ( coffee can lid ) use as wheel spacer . Keep the 2 from touching. I also like to keep fresh paint on hub face. Old bottom paint , red looks trick. Real trick is to stay away from fancy rims. Always more work. Any love you give your trailer will pay oft...stay safe


Thanks, good points but it’s to late to stay away from fancy rims..


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

State fish rob said:


> Cut a thin plastic shim ( coffee can lid ) use as wheel spacer . Keep the 2 from touching. I also like to keep fresh paint on hub face. Old bottom paint , red looks trick. Real trick is to stay away from fancy rims. Always more work. Any love you give your trailer will pay oft...stay safe


Actually not a good suggestion. Putting in a soft material will dramatically reduce the clamp load. The clamp load is what holds the joint together and protects the studs from shear. The studs should only be loaded in tension and not shear. So the joint essentially loosens up, just like un-torquing the nuts. Trailer axles do not see a lot of torque, like a drive wheel, but in the end I would rather not have my tire loosen up and start wobbling at highway speeds.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Use some tef gel thin layer between and use on threads as well. Works great for me. Never had an issue. 

It will save you some headaches.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> Use some tef gel thin layer between and use on threads as well. Works great for me. Never had an issue.
> 
> It will save you some headaches.


Thanks..


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes sir


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Keep them tite. i’d rather be able to get my tire and rim Off the trailer if I have a flat I can always tighten Lugnuts I do not want to leave my boat on the side of the road


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Use some anti-seize on the lugs and a thin layer around the base. Stuff is cheap at any auto parts store.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

TimR said:


> Use some anti-seize on the lugs and a thin layer around the base. Stuff is cheap at any auto parts store.


Thanks, that is exactly what I did once I got the rims off..


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for posting this thread. My FloatOn is 2 years old so I pulled the rims and tires to look over my hubs.

Nothing as serious as the OP, but took a wire wheel to them and applied some primer and cold galvanizing paint to the freshly exposed rust. Putting some anti seize on the threads as well and re-greasing the bearings.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Marker10 said:


> Thanks for posting this thread. My FloatOn is 2 years old so I pulled the rims and tires to look over my hubs.
> 
> Nothing as serious as the OP, but took a wire wheel to them and applied some primer and cold galvanizing paint to the freshly exposed rust. Putting some anti seize on the threads as well and re-greasing the bearings.


I now try to launch my skiff without the wheels touching the water..been working pretty well, depending on the ramp...


----------

